# Some Ragdolls and a Persian



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

I've been digging through my old photos so thought i'd share. All of these cats are sadly no longer with us (except for Jack), but they were wonderful people.

Firstly Holly, who im told was very well bred and her dad was a top winning champion  She was just a much loved pet though. This is her at about 6 months old with our old persian Willow:










Here's Willow as a tiny baby:










And Holly all grown up, at about 14 years. Wasnt she beautiful?



















And here is Lucy. She was hit by a car at 6 months old so had some issues, but she had a long, healthy life. We finally lost her at about 14 also. Her brother is Jack who we still have now and I occassionally post pics of him 




























Here's Jack a few years ago:










And Beanie. She was actually Jack and Lucy's sister but came out this colour :confused1:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

all gorgeous! :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2011)

I think they're some of the best photos I've seen on here 

And I love the use of the word 'people'

RIP gorgeous pussy cats

Em
xx


----------



## MaineCoonMommy (Feb 12, 2011)

Wow, really really beautiful photographs. What lovely colours, looks like they all had chocolate in their colour? I love it.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

lovely photos funny how beanie )love the name) looks so different but on the other hand you can see the raggie features.
would be interesting to know who her father was, i'm into the old ragdolls


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

Their all stunning x


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

All very beautiful and SPECIAL, but baby Willow :001_wub:

Happy memories for you 

Thank you for sharing x


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_what lovely pictures, and such gorgeous looking cats, thank you for sharing them with us,_


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

Lovely photos. I hope that one of Jack licking his lips was not after a parrot landed on him!


----------

